
System76 Oryx Pro - nanna
https://system76.com/comingsoon
======
drKarl
Cool video. Coffe Lake 6-cores i7 CPU, FHD/4K screen, GTX 1060/1070 and SSD on
a 15.6" laptop. Specs are fine and it comes with disabled ME which is also
nice.

Too bad they´re still wasting space they could use for a larger battery on a
second 2.5" hard drive.

In my opinion, with 2TB SSD, or even 1TB SSD most people, unless they´re doing
video/photo editing would have plenty, so instead of having the option to add
a second disk I would rather have a bigger batter (something like a 97Wh
instead of 55Wh.

Specially if they offer a 4k screen...

